

KloucheBag.com, a new "alternative" to Klout - msredmond
http://klouchebag.com 

======
MartinCron
Tip: Try it out for @TomScott, the creator of the site.

------
joshu
Clearly buggy, it thinks I am "mostly alright"

~~~
officialchicken
Def buggy, I'm a "nice person".

------
chrsstrm
you need to add in an "amazing" metric to identify those people who think
everything is just amazing.

